# Negative of 있다



## Amirali1383koohi

Hello
What is the negative of the word (있다) ?


----------



## pcy0308

"있다" would be a Korean equivalent of the be-verbs in English; it denotes something's presence/existence/being. The opposite could be written: 있지 않다 or 없다.

For example:
사과가 있다 (there is a apple).
사과가 없다 (there is no apple).
사람이 많이 있지 않다 (there is not a lot of people).


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

감사합니다  😃


----------

